# Kitten hasn't eaten since coming home



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guys I know I haven't been on in forever but it's because I only really go online on my mobile nowadays!

I have a new baby who I got yesterday from a reputable breeder. She is a beautiful kitten but apart from the food she ate in front of us there when we went to pick her up she doesn't appear to have eaten. She MAY have had a couple of biscuits in the night and a little bit of water. I gave her a piece of cooked chicken. She swallowed it without chewing it and it came back up again! She's 5 months old. She also doesn't appear to have had a wee since the wee and poo I saw her do at the breeders before we took her.

Should I be worried? My mum is an experienced cat owner so I called her and and said not to worry she will eat when she feels comfortable. She is a very timid little girl and isn't quite sure about the house or us yet but even when I leave her all alone she doesn't eat.

I just didn't want to worry the breeder with this question unless it's something I should worry about and I know there are loads of experienced cat owners on here 

Thanks in advance. She doesn't seem unwell she's just working out her surroundings but I'm used to a cat that will eat everything you put on front of her!!! 

Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

New kittens do sometimes take a while to get used to their surroundings and she may not like to eat in front of you. Leave her food - the same food as she was having at her breeder's - out for her and I'm sure she will eat when she is ready. Don't worry too much about not using the litter tray either - but do keep an eye open in case she is choosing to go elsewhere.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> New kittens do sometimes take a while to get used to their surroundings and she may not like to eat in front of you. Leave her food - the same food as she was having at her breeder's - out for her and I'm sure she will eat when she is ready. Don't worry too much about not using the litter tray either - but do keep an eye open in case she is choosing to go elsewhere.


Thank you so much for your quick reply! We have bought the food she has advised us plus left her a bowl of the dried biscuit mix she have us. She comes out when I leave the room but she seems more interested in skulking around than eating, drinking or weeing! I've put a blanket as a tent over where she is. She's choosing to sleep in her carrier with the door off but I've made the tent cover her bowls. She has been in the litter tray because there's paw marks in the litter but she hasn't done anything. There's nowhere else she could have gone!

Oh noooooo just as I was typing that I went back into the room to see where she was and she was halfway through the litter tray door!!! She went in and came back out quickly to look at me!

I think it is a good sign that she is coming out of her box and not darting off as soon as she sees me like she did when she first came home last night though! Instead she is just standing still staring at me.

I'm trying all the tricks you know not making eye contact and talking to her in a soothing tone. Preparing her food in front of her so she understands it is me who gives her nice things except she won't try the food!!!

I have given her some tuna cat food the same as the breeder but I've asked my OH to fetch in some tuna in water with no salt. I've also put a feliway defuser in the room (I know not everyone believes they work but since I've had it on she seems to be showing her face a little more..may just be coincidence of course).

I'm just worried that at 5 months old 24hrs without food or a wee is a long time!
Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds as if she is interested in using the litter tray but curiosity got the better of her  so I'm sure that will happen soon.
With the food if she isn't eating the food she is used to, it's a good idea try tempting her with something else. I have always found mine will eat something like Applaws or Royal Canin when they won't touch anything else. I know it can be frustrating and worrying but try not to appear over anxious about her feeding as cats do pick up on this.
Don't worry about asking her breeder though - she may have some tips that will help


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've emailed the breeder  

She's had a little play with me since I posted this. However she won't play with me if she is on direct view of my face. So she was sitting in her carrier with me off to the side a little and she was very delicately playing with her mice I was plopping down in front of her. She has a you that makes a noise but I think it was too much for her because she played with it and then started cleaning herself loads and putting her paws in her mouth so I think it stressed her out. So I've put that one away for now. 

I'm thinking she might not be very hungry because she has spent all day in her box watching things. If she doesn't eat anything this evening I will try her with some of the other expensive cat biscuits I have for my hedgehog. See if that might tempt her.

After this mornings antics I'm a bit worried she's going to hide somewhere I can't find her! She managed to get behind a wardrobe and then a little later she bolted past us and down the stairs!! ( we had a lovely set up in the bedroom for her but she has now chosen the kitchen so I've moved everything downstairs! I've put her litter tray over one side of the room and her food at the other as I know that can make them not eat) I'm just worried she'll find a gap and end up inside of the back of the cupboards!!! Hahaha

She seems to be rapidly settling since I posted the message like she's trying to trust me so maybe she will eat soon  if not we will have to try something else like you suggested. I'll update with what happens 

Thanks for your reassurance


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i think it is ok to make eye contact with a kitten if they are looking at you , just make sure you do a long slow blink as staring can be seen as intimadating from the cats point of view, where as a slow blink shows them trust and when they do it back its like they are blowing you a kisss

if you think she can get into your cupboards just make sure theres notthing harmful in them ,foodstuffs/household toxic stuff, they are very curious at that age, maybe give her a box to play in , they like to ripp and tear cardboard as well as hide in there

i wouldnt leave the dry down as she might eat to much and you are not sure if shes weeing atm,too much dry and too little wte can cause her constipation and urinary issues.
add a little wet to her food and warm it gently as well , this brings out the flavour and its nicer than having cold food in her tummy,
also if you have any raw minced beef try her on that , very slowly

good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> i think it is ok to make eye contact with a kitten if they are looking at you , just make sure you do a long slow blink as staring can be seen as intimadating from the cats point of view, where as a slow blink shows them trust and when they do it back its like they are blowing you a kisss
> 
> if you think she can get into your cupboards just make sure theres notthing harmful in them ,foodstuffs/household toxic stuff, they are very curious at that age, maybe give her a box to play in , they like to ripp and tear cardboard as well as hide in there
> 
> ...


Awwwww that's so sweet about the blink! I love her so much already. I was in tears on the way to pick her up!

I'll take the dry up tonight then thanks for the advice! I don't want a constipated baby! I'll also stick her food in the microwave for a short time to make it a little warm  thanks for the tip! She's probably wondering why I'm fussing over her so much since she's not acting like she's unwell she's just scared of me still! When we went to get her she was with loads of boy kittens and they were all hyper and she was just watching them from her safe spot so she's a shy little thing. We don't tend to have people around to the house though anyway so I think she's in the perfect place. Plus no matter how much she has hidden away or cowered (or got stuck behind the wardrobe!) she has not on e tried to bite or bat me away. She's just looked at me with her ears half down like she's petrified bless her!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my god!!! She did it back!!! I did the slow blink at her and she did it back! I had to stop myself from squealing because I thought that might make her jump a mile!!! Bless her! She can't hate me that much then!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and sorry to answer the earlier question I don't have any mince in because I'm vegetarian however I went out today and bought her 2 chicken breasts and cooked and cooled them special for her but she tried it and apparently he belly didn't like it  I'll try her again with it though because it might just have been too rich on an empty stomach


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thats good, always keep the broth you ve cooked the chicken in and pour this over the finely chopped chicken,you can give her this broth(no salt)along side her water too, she is a lucky girl

just to add as long as you feel she is keeping some down then dont worry but be prepared to take her for check up if no improvement soon

another way of warming food is too put it in a small bag and pop in a bowl of hot water , this is very useful for raw bits of food, and takes the danger of microwaves having hot spots in the food , also you dnt really want to heat too much as it kills the nutrients,

there is a good sticky in cat chat on raw feeding


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much guys for all your help! This evening she has had almost half a tin of tuna (in springwater, no salt), the water from the tuna, a tiny bit more boiled chicken and has done her first wee since she has been here. I got her a second litter tray. At the breeders house she used a covered one for poop and an open one for weeing and she has now weed in the open one. I've even had a little purr out of her this evening. She's come along leeps since she's got a full tummy she's being a lot more brave and she's letting me gently touch her on her shoulders and behind her ears but I'm just doing very little and often. It's been such a long time since I have played with a kitten so it's all exciting and scary! All I want to do is pick her up and cuddle her but I'm managing to control myself! She needs to decide when she thinks cuddles are appropriate


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww thats great , sounds like she picked a good mummie


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> aww thats great , sounds like she picked a good mummie


I'm just praying I haven't spoiled her too much by feeding her all these beautiful things to make her eat!!! She better start eating her kitten food soon!

Thank you so much for your support today


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi nickola , seeing as she is 5mths old she can probably have adult food now ,look out for grain free ,high protien, thers a lot to choose from ,i like the butchers for cats range.
also there is a product called lick e licks- youhurty sachets which you can put a little in with her food to stimulate the appetite in emergencies or thrive is another one.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> hi nickola , seeing as she is 5mths old she can probably have adult food now ,look out for grain free ,high protien, thers a lot to choose from ,i like the butchers for cats range.
> also there is a product called lick e licks- youhurty sachets which you can put a little in with her food to stimulate the appetite in emergencies or thrive is another one.


I've offered her her sachets today and she's refused them again but I think she has learned I'm a soft touch!! Because she has quite happily eaten at least a pouch of foods worth of chicken, prawns and tuna. I gave her some tuna water again from the tin but only a small amount and then added some tap water too it so I could save some in case she doesn't appear to be drinking again tonight (so I don't have to open another tin since there's some left in the fridge). 
So she is eating enough but she needs to eat some of her pouches too for the added nutrients...I'm just hoping I'm not spoiling her south that she won't eat normal food! I'm also worried she will end up only wanting to drink fish flavoured water...

I've booked her in for her spaying and requested 2 days off from my manager (day of the op and the day after) I wanted to book her in late in the week so I could get a couple of days plus the weekend but the numbers at work are really bad in December and the Monday and Tuesday were the only days there were enough staff. Do you think she'll be okay or should I get my OH to try to book the days off following my days off? If that makes sense...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

id try to limit the amount of tuna to once or twice a week or just mix a tiny bit with her food as tuna contains heavy metals , mercury, same advice as humans , the same metals dont have the time to accumalate in smaller fish so you could change to sardines, also keep doing the chiken in the water and save the broth to add to meals , it will keep in fridge for 1 week.

if her surgery scar is nice and neat she shouldnt really bother it , maybe keep her in a room where she can least harm the scar when jumping and stuff, my boy didnt lick his scar at all and didnt need a collar , but its only natural that you would worry. come on here when its near her surgery time , you will get good advice and lots of support too


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> id try to limit the amount of tuna to once or twice a week or just mix a tiny bit with her food as tuna contains heavy metals , mercury, same advice as humans , the same metals dont have the time to accumalate in smaller fish so you could change to sardines, also keep doing the chiken in the water and save the broth to add to meals , it will keep in fridge for 1 week.
> 
> if her surgery scar is nice and neat she shouldnt really bother it , maybe keep her in a room where she can least harm the scar when jumping and stuff, my boy didnt lick his scar at all and didnt need a collar , but its only natural that you would worry. come on here when its near her surgery time , you will get good advice and lots of support too


Wow brilliant advice about the tuna that had completely slipped my mind! She's only had about a quarter of a tin today she's been enjoying her boiled chicken and prawns. I managed to get a tiny tiny bit of one of her pouches down her. I put it in her bowl and she turned her nose up at it even though I'd only given her about a quarter of a pouch and put the rest in a bag in the fridge. So I got some chicken and smushed it into it and she then unknowingly ate some of the pouch...i don't think that's going to ell her confidence in eating the kitten food but it has made me feel better haha!

She's such a little madam! Would it be safe for when I go back to work next week of I put her a bowl of kitten food down and a small bowl of biscuits and just leave her and go to work? As in eat that or nothing? Because my OH would be coming back mid afternoon anyway but I still kind of want to leave her with it until tea time to make her learn she needs to eat it....but I don't know if that's too mean? Like she'll be starving and she's so petite anyway! So would be it be risky? :/


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you want to feed a little biscuit beside her wet then i would opt for a grain free ,high protein one , i cant advise which one as i dont feed biscuits, if shes petite then its possible shes filling up on the biscuits, also you could get her one of those balls that you put the biscuit in ,and with the exercise she might work up an appetite, then sleep till you get home


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> if you want to feed a little biscuit beside her wet then i would opt for a grain free ,high protein one , i cant advise which one as i dont feed biscuits, if shes petite then its possible shes filling up on the biscuits, also you could get her one of those balls that you put the biscuit in ,and with the exercise she might work up an appetite, then sleep till you get home


It doesn't look as though she's eating the biscuits at all  I keep giving her fresh ones but only putting a few in the bowl and it doesn't look like she has touched them. I'm just thinking I don't want to be evil and leave her with. Bowl of food for most of the day that she doesn't want...but I don't want to keep giving her chicken and I can't give her too many prawns and like you said I can't give her too much tuna but yet she won't eat her food even though she must be hungry...do you think she would eat eventually if I only offered her the kitten food? I just don't want to starve her if she won't eat it. The breeder has advised not to change to a different type of food as she has said their tummies are so delicate it would do more harm than good....

I also really hope she poos for me tonight. I don't think I've ever wanted to see poop so much!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

how many days has she not pooped for?

at her age i think its ok to experiment with different foods just a little at at time


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> how many days has she not pooped for?
> 
> at her age i think its ok to experiment with different foods just a little at at time


She went on Tuesday night when we picked her up at the breeders she did a wee in one tray and then did a poop in another. So we have 2 trays for her to see if it is that but she weed in one numerous times and won't poop. I've read in the past it's normal if they're unsettled to hold it in for a few days but I'm just worried if she's not drinking much her body will be absorbing all the water back from her bowels and she will end up properly constipated 

I know I'm probably just being paranoid but I just want to get everything right for her


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

some kittens/cats can take quite a while to adjust to new surroundings and people, you just need to give her time and space.She'll come to you when she's ready.

dont worry about the toileting some cant go at first and others get the trots!

the main thing is she's eating and drinking something and eventually it will have to come out  if i were you i would get her into the habit of drinking plain water for a bit (she'll drink when she's thirsty)or you'll be making a rod for your own back..and bank balance


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you think shes not drinking enough then you can buy a syringe from chemist and give her the broth this way or water, always go slow and stop if cat gets too stressed as they can inhale into lungs ,always do this with cat upright never on its back , the syringe will fit neatly into the side of the mouth.

ive never had to use but ive read that some cream can make them go as it is an irritant to cats guts even tough they love it ,
also you should keep a diary and log everything for future reference ,
canned pure pumpkin is also good but she may not eat it you could mix it with her moistened chicken
its a good idea to weigh her on a weekly basis, so you can see if shes gaining

i wouldnt give her any dry until she eats some wet at each meal, but bearing in mind if shes eating purely wet then she wont need to go to the water bowl as much.

im not sure how long its safe to let them go without a poo, does she strain like she wants too or is it a case of maybe just not needing to as she hasn't eaten enough?

i would get some sardines in olive oil and see if she goes for it ,

hopefully some one else will advise soon

i think shes ok for the moment but would consult vets if she dosent go in the next day or two


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> if you think shes not drinking enough then you can buy a syringe from chemist and give her the broth this way or water, always go slow and stop if cat gets too stressed as they can inhale into lungs ,always do this with cat upright never on its back , the syringe will fit neatly into the side of the mouth.
> 
> ive never had to use but ive read that some cream can make them go as it is an irritant to cats guts even tough they love it ,
> also you should keep a diary and log everything for future reference ,
> ...


To be honest as far as I'm aware she hasn't even tried to poo. She's been weeing in her open litter tray (but never in front of me) and she went into her covered litter tray a little whole ago and I got exited but then she just mewed and walked straight back out. Not enough time to have even tried! So I guess she could just not feel like she needs to yet!

I don't think she'd let me syringe her. I have a lot of syringes at home (I'm a district nurse) she is only just letting me stroke her shoulders and sometimes her ears if I move as though I'm going to pick her up she clings to her blanket and looks terrified.

If she's not been by tomorrow afternoon ill email the breeder again and depending on what she says/whether she replies quickly enough for me I will ring the vets just for a bit of telephone advice

I guess as donna160 has said it has to come out...it's not like she's refusing to eat anything or vomiting like she would if she was well and truly constipated.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> To be honest as far as I'm aware she hasn't even tried to poo. She's been weeing in her open litter tray (but never in front of me) and she went into her covered litter tray a little whole ago and I got exited but then she just mewed and walked straight back out. Not enough time to have even tried! So I guess she could just not feel like she needs to yet!
> 
> I don't think she'd let me syringe her. I have a lot of syringes at home (I'm a district nurse) she is only just letting me stroke her shoulders and sometimes her ears if I move as though I'm going to pick her up she clings to her blanket and looks terrified.
> 
> ...


If only that were true, but I lost my first rescue boy to getting badly constipated 

He was eating normally (had him on mainly dry at the time before I found out how bad it was for them), and I didn't notice that he wasn't drinking that much (he'd never been a big water drinker anyway). He didn't poo for a few days (but neither did he throw up. God, how I wish I'd been as vigilant about checking them as I am now!), and when I got him to the vet, they managed to "unblock" him once, but by then the damage had been done and it just kept happening. In the end there was nothing they could do. I still miss him and wish I hadn't failed him so badly.

Please don't let your little one go too much longer without speaking to the vet about what you can do to get her going again. One of the tips I was given was a wee bit of olive oil mixed in with some food - might be worth a try overnight to see if it helps.

I know it can take a while for cats to settle in a new home and I'm not one for panicking at the slightest little thing, but when there are health risks involved that could have horrendous consequences, please don't let it go too long!!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

muffin789 said:


> If only that were true, but I lost my first rescue boy to getting badly constipated
> 
> He was eating normally (had him on mainly dry at the time before I found out how bad it was for them), and I didn't notice that he wasn't drinking that much (he'd never been a big water drinker anyway). He didn't poo for a few days (but neither did he throw up. God, how I wish I'd been as vigilant about checking them as I am now!), and when I got him to the vet, they managed to "unblock" him once, but by then the damage had been done and it just kept happening. In the end there was nothing they could do. I still miss him and wish I hadn't failed him so badly.
> 
> ...


So if no poop by morning I need to contact the vet? I'd be unbelievably heart broken if anything happened to her :'( I just want her to poo so badly! She doesn't look bloated or anything but even just a little bit of poo to be able to tell things are moving would be brilliant. She's currently asleep in her carrier and to be honest it doesn't smell great inside of there (I stuck my head in) but I really can't imagine she has pood in there and is still sleeping in it...no signs of diarrhoea around her back end. I'm just waiting for her to come out so I can pull the blanket out and make sure there's nothing hidden away underneath.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

As she's been eating mostly meat for the last couple of days her body will utilise all that protein so I would not be overly concerned about the lack of poop at this stage, in raw fed cats poop occurs once a day to once a week, fair enough the meat is cooked but there are no fillers for her to have so called normal cat poops.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yep its a possibility she may have done it in there,.......sorry if im wrong but i thought i read that she was 6mths old? its odd she seems so timid of you , aww maybe shes just missing her home did she seem like a nervous kitten when you viewed her?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

cookiemom said:


> As she's been eating mostly meat for the last couple of days her body will utilise all that protein so I would not be overly concerned about the lack of poop at this stage, in raw fed cats poop occurs once a day to once a week, fair enough the meat is cooked but there are no fillers for her to have so called normal cat poops.


Very good point as I guess it's like when people do that ketosis diet or Atkins they don't poop very much. I'll still email the breeder and ask the vet for advice tomorrow if no poop though just to be safe. My vet is open Saturday mornings as well so they might just ask me to ring back if none by then.



moggiemum said:


> yep its a possibility she may have done it in there,.......sorry if im wrong but i thought i read that she was 6mths old? its odd she seems so timid of you , aww maybe shes just missing her home did she seem like a nervous kitten when you viewed her?


She is almost 6 months old (in about a week and a half). There were a few kittens there but a lot were boys and they were all playing very rough plus she had adult pet cats in the house with her too. She was perfectly happy to watch them play but when she was playing with the toys she would step back and let them have them over her. She walked over the say hello a few times but the breeder had warned us she is quite timid. She's so sweet and gentle though. She massively massively improved since we got her a couple of days ago like she eats chicken out of my hand now and she's happy to walk around the room to explore rather than keeping low to the ground. When we first got her she just ran out of her carrier and hid in the bottom of a bookcase. But now she will walk past me happily but gets nervous if I try to do anything more than tickle her upper back. She looks a lot happier than she did when she first got here she looked so concerned before but her body language has totally changed now. To be honest im not I overly worried about how timid she is the only problems she is having is not wanting to eat her proper food and not pooping! If she'd do those 2 things I'd be really happy with the direction we are headed as she is showing signs she is beginning to learn I'm her safety person instead of the kittens back at home


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and no poop in the box. I did get a sideways tilted head confused look when I tipped the blanket out of her box onto the floor in front of me haha bless her. She soon forgot though and started scratching her post 

Fingers crossed for poops in the night. I've pushed her litter trays back a little bit into an alcove (only moved them about a foot because they did look a little exposed) and dimmed the lights down to see if it helps her to have a little try.

It's so stupid because I know full well she will sense I'm stressed so if I just calm down and stop acting weird checking on her every few minutes she might relax and do me one.

If I get one I will take a photo and frame it....

Not really ahaha


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oooee we would loveeeeeee to see pics of her you can keep the poop ones though


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> oooee we would loveeeeeee to see pics of her you can keep the poop ones though


I will upload! 
We have had a lovely evening since all of this worry on here! She has been actively playing with me for well over an hour. Everytime I thought it would be enough and tried to get up she would start chucking a toy mouse around again. It's exactly what I have been waiting for her to do and she chose to do it on my birthday  (it's not my birthday now but she started it on my birthday!) she did a big wee in her litter tray but no poo  I managed to get her to have a nice big drink of water too. She has a little fluffy tube that's the same pattern as her fur with a bell in the end and I was dipping the end into the water and she licked the toy and then she just started lapping up the water


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Uploaded some photos of her to my album


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i make mine last a whole week


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> i make mine last a whole week


Eeeee thank you! 
I can't wait to get up again tomorrow now to hopefully play with her again AND FIND SOME POOP!!!

This is the first night she hasn't started crying when we get in bed  I can't wait until she wants cuddles and she will want to cuddle with me on the bed


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've rung the vets because there's still no poop!! They said she will still be adjusting to her new home and the fact that she has been reusing to eat her kitten food and only eating chicken and stuff means it takes a lot longer for her food to break down and that the couple of prawns she has had (the breeder recommended them to get her eating) are like a Big Mac to her so she will have bunged herself up a little bit but to offer her small portions of her kitten food throughout the day and place them down in different places so she thinks it's a treat. She said to make sure she's not straining in the litter tray (which she isn't she hasn't even tried to have a poop as far as I've seen) and not being sick or anything. If anything changes today to call them back they're open until 6. If no problems but still no poop until tomorrow to ring them back again for advice and if I'm still really worried they could check her over for me.

On the plus side this morning she has eaten about a quarter of her pouch of kitten food! (Left the rest) so I'm just going to feed her again in an hour or so since she's meant to have 3 pouches a day!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sounds like good advice there from the vet , im praying for poop too, haha not me -for your girl , fingers crossed.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It might be worth trying some oily fish like sardines or mashed pumpkin - you can get tinned pumpkin and I think Applaws do a chicken and pumpkin food too


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> It might be worth trying some oily fish like sardines or mashed pumpkin - you can get tinned pumpkin and I think Applaws do a chicken and pumpkin food too


Might make a trip to Asda when my OH gets home. I'm just a little wary that she is almost 6 months old and has never eaten anything other than the specific kitten foods the breeder supplied, boiled chicken, tuna in spring water and prawns (they're the treats the breeder used to give her)....I'm just really scared to try any other food unless the vet advises me otherwise if I give her something different and she starts vomiting because she hasn't had it before. I would be rushing her to the vet worried it's because she is obstructed and then they would be like "no it's because you fed her something she's not used to" and then they might dismiss it and she could actually be obstructed! If that makes sense....I know I'm being unbelievably paranoid but I'm so scared to do something wrong...and technically I have done something wrong already by feeding her chicken when she wouldn't eat because that might have made it worse if she is constipated and not holding it...

I think I might try the oily fish idea though because she most likely has eaten it before in cat food so it shouldn't upset her tummy  I'm just not sure about the pumpkin because I'm worried it might work too well and might give her the runs! Haha

She's been moving around jumping and playing today and eaten very almost 2 full sachets of kitten food so far so I'm really hoping that will have got everything moving!!!

I'm in an awkward situation really because I want to rearrange her living arrangements to make it all a little better positioned so she feels safer but I think moving things would do the opposite :/


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you re just like me , some people call it procrastinating but its just seeing the two sides of everything ,i think the sardines will be ok just warm them a tiny bit and dont feed too much to begin with.........
i would do the rearranging thing you can always put it back if she dosent like it


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> you re just like me , some people call it procrastinating but its just seeing the two sides of everything ,i think the sardines will be ok just warm them a tiny bit and dont feed too much to begin with.........
> i would do the rearranging thing you can always put it back if she dosent like it


Thank you so much (everyone but especially you as you've replied constantly!) for helping me with this...it's nice to have other opinions on the things I am thinking about doing because everyone I've asked that isn't on here doesn't even seem slightly concerned they're like telling me not to worry! But I do worry! Haha

I'm going to turn her litter tray (the one with the lid) around so it's facing the wall a little bit so she won't feel like the entrance is exposed and make a slight sort of curtain next to her other one so even though she prefers it without a cover on she can have a little bit of safety and privacy but I need to do that in a way where she can still see it


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

WE HAVE POOP!!! Lots and lots of stinky perfectly formed poop!!! A pile of poop bigger than what my simba (the cat I grew up with who I wanted to fetch with me but she was 18 when I moved - 19 now and it seemed mean to uproot her...plus my mum wants to keep her there) ever does! But I guess she doesn't hold hers for 3 days!!! It smells but smells right if that makes sense it just smells like cat foody poop. She's brightened up loads since as well. She's less jumpy! So she must be feeling great  I saw her go into the open tray and she had recently had a wee so I was sat there holding onto my OHs leg making sure he knew not to move, make a noise or look at her and then the smell drifted over and I had to contain my excitement quietly until she was out!!! I helped her bury it because she was struggling with the litter tray liner (she has one tray with one in and one without to see which he preferred) she has ripped it to shreds trying to bury it so we won't be using those anymore bless her! I helped her by using the popper scooper to put some litter over it and I'm going to leave it there until we go to bed then I'll clean it out because I don't think she wants it there but I feel like if I take it out right away she'll think she did something wrong because I've got rid quick :/ haha I always overthink what animals might be thinking!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Never been so happy to hear of the arrival of a big stinky poo!!!! Thank heavens for that - little girl must be definitely settling in well 

What a relief (if you'll excuse the appalling pun!)


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww best news all day , happy days, my boy used to be such a drama lhama , i need a poop, meioooww,
i done a poop- meeeeiiooowwweee,
can you get rid of my poop-meeeeeeoooiiiiiee, 
help someone took my poop-wwwoooeeeeoooiioooe

you are all gonna sleep good tonight


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so happy!!!! Thank you so much guys I think if I hadn't been talking to you lot about this I would have been panicking even more and she would have sensed it and probably still wouldn't have been!
She's been again since. It was a tiny bit sloppier (sorry!!) but I think that's just because of all the water I snook into her food today! Because it wasn't like diarrhoea just wasn't like the first bit 

I would love to agree and say I will sleep well however she cries every time I fall asleep because she doesn't know where I am so every 30 minutes or so she cries out and we have to say her name to her a few times and then she goes back to sleep. I know I could shut her in the kitchen but she's happy up here and I do want her to sleep in her fluffy bed in the bedroom when she decides she doesn't need the cover of the carrier anymore  so I have to put up with the crying until she realises we don't disappear from the face of the earth when we stop talking! Sleeping with the light on helps her because she can see us without getting too close but you can imagine how horrible that is for us


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awww little thing sounds as if she needs a lot of comfort, so not shutting her away from you is great - chances are she will get used to knowing she's not going to be separated from you for too long pretty soon - though I've had my rescue girl for 6 months now and am having to become accustomed to getting tapped on the nose at 4am most days!!!

Give the little thing time - settling can take months if their early experiences have left them traumatised and nervous; sounds as if she's starting to trust you now, though, and that's awesome


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg my boy near drove me mad with lack of sleep for a while , but thankfully we are past that stage now and neuturing helped too, he used to wail at the walls in my bedroom for hours sometimes, i had a problem with mice, now he has sussed if he stays quiet theres more chance he will catch one

i love him sleeping on my bed now but sometimes i wish he would budge over just a little


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't wait until she is nudging me on the nose to wake me up and I would love it if she would sleep on the bed but my OH is dreading it because he's scared he will lay on her. I've explained to him that she's not stupid! 

She's definitely settling. After she pooped she was all lively and doing the kitten thing you know where they jump up in the air and come down on their toys front feet first? She's going to be spayed on the 9th so there will definitely be worried mummy posts on here then!!!

We had a field mouse in our house a few months back. It was attracted to the cat food the hedgehog eats because I made the mistake of keeping the bags just on the floor so it must have come in and found them and didn't leave! We managed to catch it and put it in a field a few miles away (didn't want him coming back!) but I think if it happens again my little girl will get him! She's proven her hunting skills today against a little fly and her circuit toy! 

Hey she might sleep better tonight because she's been awake for a large partner today. She stayed awake most of last night and then she slept until 10am! So I left her sleep and then gave her her breakfast when she woke up but since she's only had short naps and she'll be all comfortable not holding in that poop! Hahaha


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha so funny, wait till summer and you see them eating bluebottles eeewww, yep my boy eats mice if i dont catch them on time , if they are little babies he plays with them and i can rescue before any damage done but he kills and eats adults i make sure i keep his wormer up to date and my neighbours dont put poision down , they are happy for him to do the work , he is an indoor cat but i live in a really old house converted into flats


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> WE HAVE POOP!!! Lots and lots of stinky perfectly formed poop!!! A pile of poop bigger than what my simba (the cat I grew up with who I wanted to fetch with me but she was 18 when I moved - 19 now and it seemed mean to uproot her...plus my mum wants to keep her there) ever does! But I guess she doesn't hold hers for 3 days!!! It smells but smells right if that makes sense it just smells like cat foody poop. She's brightened up loads since as well. She's less jumpy! So she must be feeling great  I saw her go into the open tray and she had recently had a wee so I was sat there holding onto my OHs leg making sure he knew not to move, make a noise or look at her and then the smell drifted over and I had to contain my excitement quietly until she was out!!! I helped her bury it because she was struggling with the litter tray liner (she has one tray with one in and one without to see which he preferred) she has ripped it to shreds trying to bury it so we won't be using those anymore bless her! I helped her by using the popper scooper to put some litter over it and I'm going to leave it there until we go to bed then I'll clean it out because I don't think she wants it there but I feel like if I take it out right away she'll think she did something wrong because I've got rid quick :/ haha I always overthink what animals might be thinking!


...leave the poop in the tray while she is just learning,she will then learn this is where the poop goes.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> haha so funny, wait till summer and you see them eating bluebottles eeewww, yep my boy eats mice if i dont catch them on time , if they are little babies he plays with them and i can rescue before any damage done but he kills and eats adults i make sure i keep his wormer up to date and my neighbours dont put poision down , they are happy for him to do the work , he is an indoor cat but i live in a really old house converted into flats


Same as us we live in a listed building and all of the houses join together in the attics. We also have an old open fireplace up in the bedroom and downstairs. It's blocked off but there still small gaps (the personal who did it didn't do it very well!) so we have shoved a pillow into the one in the bedroom because we think that's where the mousy came from! None since so either he was the only one or the pillow is working! Haha


----------

